# Mylar vs. ORCA Grow Film vs. Flat White Paint



## Kolchak420 (Jan 9, 2011)

*Mylar vs. ORCA Grow Film vs. Flat White Paint* 
For my first grow room, i"m trying to decide between Mylar, ORCA Grow Film, or flat white paint.

I've read that even though Mylar is highly reflective, it's pretty much impossible to get it's maximum reflectivity due to wrinkling and staining. And it can easily cause hot spots. And cleaning Mylar is a very difficult and delicate process that sometimes ends up damaging the Mylar.

I like what I've read about the ORCA Grow Film. It's much more sturdy and easier to work with than Mylar (easy to hang, no wrinkles, no hot spots, easy to clean, sturdy enough to serve as a room partition).

Obviously, flat white paint is the cheapest and easiest solution. And I'm leaning in that direction.

All 3 of these products are highly reflective. But is any one of these *clearly* better than the others? My guess is that while precise laboratory equipment can tell the difference in the reflectivity, the marijuana smoker cannot. In other words, if all 3 of these reflective materials were used in different but very similar grows, one could not tell the difference just by smoking the marijuana produced. If this is true, then using the flat white paint is a no-brainer.

If it matters, my grow closet is 3.5 x 3.5 x 8 and I will be running a 600 watt HPS in a DayStar air-cooled hood.

What do you experienced growers think? Am I off base here? Cost is not a major factor in my decision.

Thanks.


----------



## Dradden (Jan 9, 2011)

I used to use Mylar but I really don't see any difference between it poly and white paint and I have tried them all. Though I usually have more than enough light for my area. These days I go with flat white paint everywhere except the floor where I use poly. Mylar is a pain in the ass for little to no benefit.


----------



## sk8punk318 (Jan 9, 2011)

Flat white paint will be the easiest and most care free of any reflection material assuming you have proper walls that can be painted on.


----------



## Snafu1236 (Jan 9, 2011)

flat white paint FTW; you got a nice light with air cooling, wichh means light is gonna be real close to your plants, thus elimnating a great need for reflectivity. flat paint is like 85-90% reflective, mylar closer to 95%. you more than make up for it with a nice light and air cooled hood. go cheap, go flat white paint, iuts durable, easy to clean, blocks odors and is mildew resistant. beats the hell out of tampering with plastic sheeting.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 9, 2011)

i could be wrong but i think diamond mylar is the most reflective of the reflective family of reflections. In the 95%+- range.


----------



## by the dashboard light (Jan 16, 2011)

I am trying a ceramic white paint on my walls...don't know if this will be any different than just reg. white paint or not...if you want more reflectivity from regular paint go to any big box store and ask them to add as much *Titanium dioxide *as possible to the can and it will be at its maximum whiteness and max reflectivity. *Titanium dioxide* it what makes white paint white, it is a pigment*.*


----------



## BigAlaska (Jan 16, 2011)

I think flat white paint is the best. 

PROS:

very reflective; probably more than mylar ( i explain below)
cheaper than mylar
cleaned easier than mylar
re-coat when necessary is easier than replacing sheets of mylar
leaves walls nice and 'flat' (kind of relate to first PRO)

So I like FLAT white paint best, because it is so easy, doesn't redirect light or air movements like mylar will (paint doesn't hold shape or separate from your wall stealing grow space and creating a great unwanted additional grow space) and paint can have pesticides and biocides added to it, increasing the cleanliness/godliness of your grow area.

IT'S TOO CHEAP TO GO ANY OTHER ROUTE

p.s. when mylar gets trichrome smeared across it from your plants it really kills the reflectivity. White paint just creates a nice bright consistent glow. This is why operating rooms are white, not mirrored


----------



## thepodpiper (Jan 16, 2011)

I would have to say the flat white paint is the best just for the simple reason of ease of reapplying. And one gallon would probably last you for many many years.


----------



## FootClan (Jan 16, 2011)

flat white with titanium additive and anti fungas additive mixed in


----------



## NLNo5 (Feb 3, 2011)

Dood,
FWP on a smooth surface. Lots of TiO2 if you like. Apply a few coats. I like the idea of poly on the floor. FWP is sooo easy and damn good at reflection of both the visible and heat waves. 

FUK mylar, FUK the hitech shit that you have to buy and wait to come in the mail and measure and cut and stick it on and FUK it up. Besides silver/chrome surfaces reflect heat like a biotch.

I love my FUKin FLAT WHITE PAINT.


----------



## choop (Feb 5, 2011)

if you're running a 600w setup i would think that the difference between flat white or mylar would be negligible.. go with flat white and call it a day


----------



## MrGrowShow (Feb 5, 2011)

I'm planning on growing inside of a uhaul wardrobe box. Is there a way for me to paint that flat white without damaging the box, or would it be better for me to hang mylar?


----------



## edisonzmedicine (Apr 12, 2011)

by the dashboard light said:


> I am trying a ceramic white paint on my walls...don't know if this will be any different than just reg. white paint or not...if you want more reflectivity from regular paint go to any big box store and ask them to add as much *Titanium dioxide *as possible to the can and it will be at its maximum whiteness and max reflectivity. *Titanium dioxide* it what makes white paint white, it is a pigment*.*


You're correct, To2 is a highly reflective pigment, and ceramic mircrospheres will add reflectivity and emissivity to your coating. Adding solids to a coating throws off the formula. Having access to the resin/binder would be great. Its called an aqueous polymer emulsion, and you can call upon distributors for samples. You will also need a little extra surfactant when adding solids, samples of these can be had for free as well. All this isn't necessary, but would be helpful for a coating with long lasting qualities.


----------



## legallyflying (Jun 23, 2011)

Thought of chiming in here as I have used mylar, flat white, and just installed the orca film. Jesus, this shit is BRIGHT. Like REALLY bright. 

Rather than be like most stoners and just look at something and decide its better, I pulled out the trusty LUX meter. A foot from the wall surface I am getting 11% higher Lux ratings. 8,210 lux to be exact over the flat white paint. 

That is like free light (well it cost me $50 more over the flat white paint) but I will say this, you can hang it in about 10 minutes with a staple gun or roll of foil tape. I fucking hate painting shit. So while paint is cheap, you still need a roller,roller covering, and paint all over your shit. 

It is probably splitting hairs, but I'm a hair splitter. I can say however that having highly reflective surfaces in close proximity to the plants makes a huge difference. Especially when your trying to get light to bounce off the walls and illuminate the understory of your plants. 

Just thought I would chime in. I'm really impressed with the Orca.


----------



## asafan69 (Sep 7, 2011)

Okay, so I've done my research, as you can tell, from my bringing up this old thread, and I know that flat white paint is the way to go, but what about white primer. I have about a gallon of the stuff and was wondering if that would work, or does it have to be "regular" flat white paint? I'll be painting it onto sheet rock walls.


----------



## legallyflying (Sep 7, 2011)

I dunno, probably not as primer is pretty flat..like absorb all the dirt flat. Just staple some panda film up.


----------



## scarhole2 (Sep 7, 2011)

Its Diffuse VS specular reflection.
Specular Wins, it delivers far mor light back to the Plants at the right angle.

The reason you cant see your reflection in white paint is because it isn't very reflective.
I use true mirrors in my cab.


----------



## asafan69 (Sep 7, 2011)

For future reference, I did some more research on primer, and I'm concentrating on primer because that is what I have, and apparently primer is more reflective of light (light will penetrate paint and be reflected back through it).


----------



## oHsiN666 (Sep 7, 2011)

now i want the Orca film badly!!!! i need to film my veg/mother/cone room. think its time for a little remodeling!!


----------



## legallyflying (Sep 7, 2011)

LMFAO at the guy who is using mirrors. There are a million different resources telling people that mirrors actually ABSORB light...yet..here he is with mirrors in his "cab". I guess its kind of dick thing to say but I rarely listen to anyone growing in a cabinent. LOL

Anyways, if you have the cash, the orca film is pretty damn nice. The shit is STRONG. Like seriously strong! I think its actually some kind of house wrap product or what not, but only in white with no printing. It was worth the money for my situation. Its bright as fuck, tough as nails, and cleans easily.


----------



## jcdws602 (Sep 7, 2011)

That orca film is damn expensive........25 foot roll by 54 inches is about 60 us dollars online (shipping is included).......anybody find it cheaper??


----------



## legallyflying (Sep 7, 2011)

It's spendy. I try to think of grow room expenses in terms of grams. 

Now it's not so spendy is it? It's like 4-5 grams


----------



## jcdws602 (Sep 7, 2011)

Yeah thats not what I was asking........I'm just looking for the best deal before getting some........


----------



## TATTOODETROIT (Sep 7, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> i could be wrong but i think diamond mylar is the most reflective of the reflective family of reflections. In the 95%+- range.


I 2nd that!! That's what I'm gona use in my grow.


----------



## stelthy (Sep 8, 2011)

When I have finished my latest grow.. I WILL be upgrading to Orca, I too made a thread on this stuff and its honestly awesome  I can't wait to re-decorate, I am using Diamond Mylar at the moment and it works great, but seeing the better potential of Orca Film its defo what I am gonna do  it IS hella expensive my local Hydro Store sells a roll for approx 90 quid it may cost a bit more lol .. But I am pretty sure that the difference in yield will more than make up for it  - STELTHY


----------



## scarhole2 (Sep 8, 2011)

legallyflying said:


> LMFAO at the guy who is using mirrors. There are a million different resources telling people that mirrors actually ABSORB light...yet..here he is with mirrors in his "cab". I guess its kind of dick thing to say but I rarely listen to anyone growing in a cab.


Mirrors do " absorb" about 5-7 % to refraction, but 95% is reflected back.
Read your physics about mirrors.

Obviously if I grow for personal use an don't sell I would use less space.
But you interpit this as ignorance?
Shameful.


----------



## legallyflying (Sep 8, 2011)

what is shameful is your lack of understanding of why mirrors are a poor choice for a reflective surface.


----------



## scarhole2 (Sep 9, 2011)

If I flashed you driving by with a white board nothing would happen. (diffuse reflection / lambert scatter)
If I flashed you driving by with a mirror you'd be blinded by intensity of the light reflection (specular reflection).

Do you really think white with is weekend diffuse reflection is sending more light back?
It scatters the light in every direction?

Specular reflection by definition is stronger in one viewing direction, i.e., there is a bright spot, called a specular highlight.


----------



## legallyflying (Sep 9, 2011)

Yes. And it is this specular reflection that is going to create hot spots that burn your plants. I care not dude, put fucking magnifying glasses on the wall; just don't tell people that don't know better that it is a viable option. 

While it would be cool to have all walls covered in mirrors so it looks like you have a million plants, it is not the preferred covering.


----------



## scarhole2 (Sep 10, 2011)

Its very viable, I ve done it for years.
I run 300 w of Hid in a 3x3x2 cab that is lined with mirrors.

Hid bulbs make hot spots, I call it light.

There is no detectable temp increase with mirrors in my cab.
I've checked, alot.

Search for " SCARHOLE perpetual grow "to see proof.
I'm not a noob, they banned me so I don't have 10 bars of rep here anymore.


----------



## TinyGrow (Sep 10, 2011)

Ive never grown with mylar, I have always used flat white paint. I cant say if one is better but my friend has his HUGE grow room entirely wrapped in mylar and personally I dont notice a difference between his plants and mine. 

We use the same seeds, he uses HPS and MH and I used Daylight CFLs and TCP Springlights. We get nearly (within 1/4 oz) the same harvest same look same texture same everything. Its all about how much light you give to your plants.
-


----------



## jdmcwestevo (Sep 10, 2011)

orca film is the best. it splits light and spreads it instead of just redirecting it. you have to experience it to understand that is all i use in my rooms.


----------



## skunkd0c (Sep 10, 2011)

the diamond mylar is better than the regular mylar since it doesn't crease i found regular mylar very thin flimsy and not durable can also cause hot spots when it gets creases in it .. 
can also use the white/black/white reflective plastic for a cheaper option thats about 85% reflective .. flat white paint is also a good option the amount that one is better than the other is too small for me to worry, ill go with what doesn't seem to expensive and what is durable and can be used over and over 

never used the ocra it sounds good, worth the extra cost, who knows .. i might pick some up next time i visit the rip off store .. sorry hydro store


----------



## afrawfraw (Dec 22, 2011)

IMO, mirrors are a poor choice UNLESS you are using PRIMARILY VERTICAL bulbs. As the light travels down, it sheds lumens. If the spectrum is redirected with no interference, it's going towards the floor, and has to travel the same distance to reach the area under the light. VERTICAL bulbs can use mirrors more efficiently. BEFORE any one insults me, no I don't have any flippin' mirrors in my room.


----------



## legallyflying (Dec 22, 2011)

Phew. I thought for a minute you were going to give Portland a bad name by telling people you have mirrors in your grow room


----------



## ollis reddog (Feb 2, 2012)

tryed mirrors


----------



## gabb (May 19, 2012)

legallyflying said:


> LMFAO at the guy who is using mirrors. There are a million different resources telling people that mirrors actually ABSORB light...yet..here he is with mirrors in his "cab". I guess its kind of dick thing to say but I rarely listen to anyone growing in a cabinent. LOL
> 
> Anyways, if you have the cash, the orca film is pretty damn nice. The shit is STRONG. Like seriously strong! I think its actually some kind of house wrap product or what not, but only in white with no printing. It was worth the money for my situation. Its bright as fuck, tough as nails, and cleans easily.


Funny shit dude! And spot on with regard to reflectivity.
Thx!


----------



## Wolverine97 (May 28, 2012)

Orca FTW. I just finished putting it up in my new room, and while it's pricey like everyone says, it is money well spent. It cost me $200 out the door for a 54"x100' roll, but if it only increases available light by 5% over panda/diamond/whatever then I don't see that as a cost...


----------



## budwich (May 28, 2012)

I just painted new room in Elastomatic Roof Paint. 97% reflective, anti mold/mildew agents already in it. 5 gallon bucket was $60


----------

